# Temperture for pt percipitating



## kjavanb123 (Mar 30, 2011)

Is it medium heat (80c) and ammonium chloride solution 50c? Thanks Kev


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 30, 2011)

If the Pt solution is concentrated enough you won't need any heat at all (20C).

A solution of 10 grams of Pt per liter will precipitate just fine at room temperature using a concentrated solution of NH4Cl (0.372 g per mL). The precipitate will form instantly and settles completely within 10 minutes.

Check my post on Platinum Precipitation for photos.

Here's what the pregnant Pt solution looks like:







and the same solution 10 minutes after adding the concentrated ammonium chloride solution:






Before adding the ammonium chloride solution I test the Pt solution to see if it is concentrated enough by adding a *single drop of the orange solution* into a few milliliters of the concentrated ammonium chloride solution. If you instantly see a whitish yellow solid form that settles quickly, you will get a good reaction when adding the concentrated ammonium chloride to the orange solution.

The 1 liter of left over Pt solution can be dehydrated to 200 mL to harvest a second crop of orange Pt salt. Typically less than 1 gram of additional crystals are harvested from the partially dehydrated solution.

Steve


----------

